# Helping pick a direct vent gas fireplace



## confusederic (Jan 18, 2017)

I just found out we need a new direct vent fireplace. I am a complete amateur and no nothing about fireplaces. I am told we need a direct vent fireplace. I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by the options.

I like big fire places with a grand view of the fire. I'm thinking that is leading me to full view, or louver less? I want something quality that won't break the bank. From my initial review I've looked at things like the Napoleon Stargazer, Mendota Full View, T&C 42, Majestic Marquis II. Is there a brand I should focus on, or avoid? Is it possible to get a quality 42 inch direct vent fireplace with that full view look for under $3,000 (not installed)? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2017)

Hmmm. Why do you NEED a new one? 
Do you have one that is irreparable or not worth repairing?


----------



## confusederic (Jan 19, 2017)

Moved my fireplace from the side of the room to the center of the room. Turns out the duct work on the existing fireplace won't work with our build in cabinets in the center of the room, so replacing the old fireplace with a new direct vent fireplace.


----------



## Jcavhs (Jan 19, 2017)

confusederic said:


> I just found out we need a new direct vent fireplace. I am a complete amateur and no nothing about fireplaces. I am told we need a direct vent fireplace. I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by the options.
> 
> I like big fire places with a grand view of the fire. I'm thinking that is leading me to full view, or louver less? I want something quality that won't break the bank. From my initial review I've looked at things like the Napoleon Stargazer, Mendota Full View, T&C 42, Majestic Marquis II. Is there a brand I should focus on, or avoid? Is it possible to get a quality 42 inch direct vent fireplace with that full view look for under $3,000 (not installed)? Any and all help is appreciated.



Went through a similar experience when I replaced my existing fireplace.   One thing I suggest is to go look at them if you can.   Looking at some of them, they just looked cheap.   I ended up going with the Mendota FV41 MOD/Decor.   Definitely was more than $3000.  I think I paid around $5000 for it.   But I also apparently have really expensive taste and managed to pick the most expensive options available.  So see what the options are and what they cost - you may be able to get the big viewing area you want at a more comfortable price.   And the FV41 does have a really nice big glass area.

If you want another option, I also was quoted a Kozy Heat Bayport 41.   Has a lot of similarities to the Mendota in my opinion and cost quite a bit less.   Ultimately I liked the options on the Mendota better and was actually able to see one in the store and wasn't for a Kozy Heat which is why I went for the Mendota.  But I've heard good things about Kozy Heat as well.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2017)

Understood. From the center of a room you will have to vent vertically - at least up to the ceiling. 
From there you will either have to penetrate the ceiling or run along it. 
Many fire places have restrictions on horizontal runs, based on the amount of 
vertical you are able to get. Those restrictions may limit your choices.
If you penetrate the ceiling & there is space above it, between the ceiling &
the roof, you will be required to enclose it.


----------

